# General property security



## KarenR (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi all - I'm new here. I was actually looking for forums on general property security but such a thing doesn't seem to exist. Then I remembered that the prepping community often thinks about this sort of stuff so I figured I'd try asking you guys 

I live in Iceland, which is a pretty low crime rate country... but I live in an industrial area, and there's at least one local thief, possibly multiple engaging in "crimes of opportunity". Over the course of two years I've had gas siphoned from my tank at least once (possibly multiple times, but they left me empty once); plants that I grew from seed stolen off the lot (who would do something like that? They weren't even labeled, they couldn't have known what they were stealing!), and most recently they took three gas cans and my entire toolbox from the bed of my pickup (I was in the middle of getting ready for a highlands trip, they did it while I was gone picking up my father). That latter one was very expensive  . I've talked to some businesses in the area and they said yeah, they're always having stuff stolen, it's frustrating. But nobody does anything. The only security is a fake security camera.

I'm trying to figure out what the best option is. I'd really like the person (or people) either "taught a lesson", or simply locked up.

So, here's some constraints on the situation.

* No weapons. This is Iceland. Laws are very strict on weapons, and not much is allowed in terms of self defense.

* I usually don't lock my vehicles' doors - not so much out of the inconvenience, but on the principle that if they see something in there that they want to steal, I don't want them breaking a window to get it. Then again, I don't know if they are that bold. I try not to leave anything valuable in them or on my lot.

* Home breakins or theft of vehicles are generally not a concern. They're generally not brazen enough to try to break into a building, and it's too easy to catch someone for car theft due to the low population and lack of land borders (car theft is very rare here, generally just kids joyriding or whatnot when it occurs). It's mainly "taking things that aren't nailed down" that's the problem.

* I have no locking gas cap on one of my vehicles. I was thinking about getting one. But I'm not sure, is that the best option? For example, are there any sort of "alarms" that can sound if someone tries to open the door to get to the gas cap?

* I could get a CCTV system. But I don't know how that could actually get them arrested. Say I film some guy in a hoodie... how does that get him arrested? Note that our police here are usually not very proactive in catching people unless they have solid evidence tying something to a particular person. Maybe I should also mention that our prison system is very lax as well... our maximum security prison is equivalent to a US minimum security prison, our minimum security prisons are like a resort (example: kvíabryggja - Google Search ), and sentences are short. Seriously, convicts actually schedule when is most convenient for them to check in and serve their term....

* I've considered "baiting them" - for example, putting out a gas can out there (on my lot or common areas in the neighborhood... the latter would require moving it regularly so that nobody thinks it's abandoned) containing a mix of gasoline and something that will ruin their engine. But there's risks. For example, if it's on my land and they realize that I baited them, they might decide to simply destroy my stuff as revenge. If it's in a common area and regularly moved, I can't think of any scenarios that might result in negative consequences to myself or innocent people, but there might be ones I'm not thinking of. And even if they give up stealing gas, that wouldn't mean they'd stop stealing other things. Other options might include buying a GPS tracker and putting it in something that they might want to steal. But I'd have concerns that the law may say, "well, you intended on the item being stolen, so it can't be called theft...". I guess I could include a tracker on items that I really *don't* want them to take, just as a "just in case". But I usually try to keep those inside, when I can.

* My vehicles and lot are within hearing range, I'd be able to hear any alarm from them... if I was home. There are few people in the area at night, usually mainly just me (I half suspect that my landlord decided to create an apartment there so that there might be someone at night who could possibly see and stop crimes in progress  But that's just a theory ).

What are your thoughts? What would you do in my situation?

(Yes, I do plan to move, I have land and am working to build a house there... but getting the plans done and ready for the approval office has gone painfully slowly, it's going to be a while)


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Hello Karen. What about motion lights? The solar ones are a good investment there isn't a way to unplug them and they work when there is no electricity. Thieves don't like a well lit area.


----------



## KarenR (Aug 3, 2016)

Everything is well lit here during the summer, we have no night  But do you think a light turning on would have an effect?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The right Dog goes a long way in making bad people think twice.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Put Clorox or kerosene in your gas cans and leave them there. That should encourage them to move on and get a little payback too. A locking gas cap is way cheaper than an alarm. Outdoor camera that activates with motion is a partial solution. Putting a fake one in plain sight will keep all but the boldest away. If you have a dog that is alert, his barking may be a partial deterrent as long as you follow up promptly by investigating the grounds and your vehicle. If you have a garage, put your vehicle inside. Good Luck.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

KarenR said:


> Everything is well lit here during the summer, we have no night  But do you think a light turning on would have an effect?


Is the area in question fenced? Smitty901, nailed it.


----------



## KarenR (Aug 3, 2016)

No fence, no garage, questionable right to keep a dog here. And the parrot isn't good about warning of intruders  But based on advice I'm ordering locking gas caps for each of my cars - that's something at the very least. And I think I'll leave any potential thieves some gasoline that... let's just say doesn't meet quality standards 

Of course, none of that would stop them from messing with my engine or whatnot if they wanted to.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

KarenR said:


> No fence, no garage, questionable right to keep a dog here. And the parrot isn't good about warning of intruders  But based on advice I'm ordering locking gas caps for each of my cars - that's something at the very least. And I think I'll leave any potential thieves some gasoline that... let's just say doesn't meet quality standards
> 
> Of course, none of that would stop them from messing with my engine or whatnot if they wanted to.


If an alarm is needed, Geese are the answer. The Navy issued sidearms labeled "Hush Puppies" but the greatest alarm system threat were geese. Try sneaking up on harmless geese before you guffaw.

For the historians (http://www.guns.com/2013/02/04/mk-22-hush-puppy-pistol/)


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello Karen.


First and foremost you need to lock all your doors. Most thieves are lazy and are looking for easy pickings so if you make it hard on them they'll move on to the next house. Like others said you should install security lighting on the exterior of the house. I understand guns are very regulated so you might want to consider getting some OC spray if its legal or a youth baseball bat, just something to defend yourself should it come to that. I also recommend a dog if your able to get one even if its an ankle biter it will bark.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

I'd look into a game camera (or even a camera that will take a pic every few seconds, but that's labor intensive to check--which I have done before). Even if it can't be used as evidence, knowing who it is might help you determine what to try next. 

I'd try to set the camera up inside though....


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

As others have said, start by locking your car and house. Putting as many barriers in place between others and your stuff is always a smart idea. A google search for unarmed self defense will probably yield a lot of good results too. If they're taking the stuff that isn't nailed down, don't leave anything laying around for them to grab. Motion sensor cameras like hunters use placed discreetly might help to pin down an identification if someone comes calling.


----------



## KarenR (Aug 3, 2016)

I think I'll start locking the doors to the cars - just hope I don't end up with a broken window. But I imagine they probably won't be that brazen - they seem to be opportunists. And it'd stop them from getting access to the hood release if they wanted to get at the engine.

So, that didn't take long. I put out a gas can bait last night and it's already gone - disappeared some time late in the evening. Should probably put out another in a different location. Oh sure, the top half of the liquid in the can was gasoline, but the bottom half is hydrochloric acid. That'll have fun with their engine  Even the fumes of HCl will rust steel. Maybe I'll put out a non-gasoline bait as well, such as an empty metal toolbox grounded to a power outlet with the other wire in the handle....  (I'd need to warn the neighbors not to move it if it's in their way)

Geese wouldn't work here. This is in-town in an industrial area. When I'm on my land things will be different (but then again, they generally don't get thieves out there... I've certainly never had anything taken off of it). I'll also be able to have a dog out there.

Re: a security camera... I considered that, but I don't know how that would help me identify the perp(s)... unless they were dumb enough to drive into frame.

I'll look into motion-activated lights - that's not a bad idea if they're not too expensive.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Can you hire a couple of ******** to watch over your stuff? That's what I'd do.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Seems like the smart thing to do would be to lock up your valuables since you keep getting stolen from. Put a trailcam or 3 up to try and get an id if they do come back. Don't be a target for theft.


----------

